# (SOLVED)Bind 9 DNS- named was stopped & not able to restart

## Newbee 12

 *Quote:*   

> Newbee starting using the full path worked.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Newbee 12 Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. I am gone for the weekend but will try any suggestions.

 

```
named-checkconf -jvz
```

9.92-r1.085.18-P2-geoip-1.3

```
named-checkzone -djqvD
```

9.92-r1.085.18-P2-geoip-1.3

in /etc/init.d/

```
named start
```

 & 

```
named restart
```

gives following output:

usage: named [-4|-6] [-c conffile] [-d debuglevel] [-f|-g] [-n number_of_cpus]

[-p port] [-s] [-t chrootdir] [-u username]

[-m {usage|trace|record|size|mctx}]

named: extra command line arguments

----------

## quilosaq

 *Newbee 12 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> in /etc/init.d/
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Have you try run named scipt with full path and root user?

```
# /etc/init.d/named restart
```

----------

## 666threesixes666

what previous poster said....  if that fails try

(as root)

```

rc-service named restart

```

(and could you please fix the bind wiki for geoip stuff?  id like to use that too)

----------

## Newbee 12

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Newbee 12 wrote:*   ...
> 
> in /etc/init.d/
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Newbee 12

 

```
 /etc/init.d/named restart
```

 *Quote:*   

> this worked thank you so much

 

----------

